
Ask HN: What is the longest client project you've been on? - ezekg
Currently in the last week of a 4-month Rails project, responsible for the front- and back-end of the app. I believe this is the longest single project I&#x27;ve been on, not including side projects (wink, wink).<p>I&#x27;m the only developer on the project (we usually do designer + developer pairs), so to say I&#x27;m starting to get fatigued is an understatement. I&#x27;ll be relieved to get it finished.<p>What&#x27;s your longest client project, and how did you stay focused through it?
======
fiftyacorn
7 years - projects still running but i moved on

Only planned on a year on the project as was to train a workforce too. But as
often happens in this industry - you train people and they move on.

Motivation wasnt a problem as interesting project - plus I liked the stability
of being able to give good estimates, meet the estimates and deliver

------
bigiain
Heh - started out as a small project in Dec 1995 - I resigned from the board
of directors in 2007 and quit outright in 2008... It was _quite_ a ride...

Right now me and my team are on month 9 of a "six month project"...

Staying focused? The meaning of that kinda changes as the projects get
bigger/longer. It become way more important to document design decisions and
meetings/discussions - you can't keep a 6 month project with 4 people in your
head - it needs to be done differently. Then "focus" becomes reading your task
list and going back to doco if needed every Monday morning.

------
mattbgates
My own project, written in PHP, which basically is a reminder system that I've
been working on it for almost a year now.

How I stay focused:

1) I write out my pricing system and how much potential money I can make on it
from customers which helps to keep me motivated as to why I keep working on
it.

2) I usually come up with and work on another small [fun] project which kind
of helps my mind relax a little bit. It's like when I'm feeling stressed or
exhausted or burned out from one project, I work on another that is much less
harder and not as stressful, which not only helps me learn new things, but
allows me to work on multiple side projects that have the potential to make
money.

3) Go for a walk / ride a bike / swim / sit in sauna or jacuzzi (if you have
access).

4) Talk to someone about your project or potential ideas about other projects.

5) Exercise.

6) If you have a wonderful woman in your life, get her in the mood, and get
your mind focused on her for a while. Take her out to dinner or go see a
movie. Do what you got to do to just unwind for a few hours.

7) I read Hacker News and try to share with or gain insight from others -- it
helps me learn what others are doing and gets my mind off the project for a
while so I can relax. In doing this, I often come up with solutions to
problems I am facing and certainly is a stress reducer.

